

Introducing Bootstraptor - bootstraptor
http://www.bootstraptor.com
We bring to your attention a small startup. I am the web developer and use the Twitter Bootstrap framework in my work. On the official page of the framework is given a small number of templates to start, we decided to remedy the situation, because we know that all developers need more templates to start without loss of time.
Please your questions, tips and opinions. Thank you!
======
JeremyKolb
I can give you feedback on the website becuase it is what stopped me from
learning more about your product.

First off, your page loads quite slowly, and the colors are rather
unappealing. There's a lot of empty space above the fold and nothing that
really enticed me to keep looking. I would definitely advise you to find a
designer to help with your webpage.

Also, there isn't a clear place to click above the fold. When you're selling
something you need to make it as easy as possible for people to enter your
sales funnel.

~~~
bootstraptor
Oh thank you very much! Your advice is very helpful! But right now, site
design does not affect the number of visitors and their returns, we have
decided to concentrate all efforts on the product - templates themselves, and
it is about them wants to get feedback from those people who have already
received a link to download and try it. Thanks for your advice on the design!

------
bootstraptor
Your feedback is extremely important to us! www.Bootstraptor.com team

